# " Principality of Monaco "



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*" Principality of Monaco "*






















*Monaco i/ˈmɒnəkoʊ/, officially the Principality of Monaco (French: Principauté de Monaco; Monégasque: Principatu de Múnegu; Italian: Principato di Monaco; Occitan: Principat de Mónegue), is a sovereign city state, located on the French Riviera in Western Europe. Bordered by France on three sides, with one side bordering the Mediterranean Sea, its center is about 16 km (9.9 mi) from Italy, and is only 15 km (9.3 mi) north east of Nice, France.[7] It has an area of 1.98 km² (0.76 sq mi), and a population of 35,986, making Monaco the second smallest and the most densely populated country in the world.[8] Monaco has a land border of only 4.4 km (2.7 mi), a coastline of 4.1 km (2.5 mi), and a width that varies between 1.7 km (1.1 mi) and 349 metres (382 yards).[9][10] The highest point in the country is a narrow pathway named Chemin des Révoires on the slopes of Mont Agel, in the Les Révoires district, which is 161 metres (528 feet) above sea level.[11] Monaco's most populated Quartier is Monte Carlo, and the most populated Ward is Larvotto/Bas Moulins.[12] After a recent expansion of Port Hercules,[13] Monaco's total area is 2.05 km² (0.79 sq mi),[12] with new plans to extend the district of Fontvieille, with land reclaimed from the Mediterranean Sea.[14][15][16][17]
Monaco is a principality governed under a form of constitutional monarchy, with Prince Albert II as head of state.[18] However, even though Prince Albert II is a constitutional monarch, he still has immense political power.[19] The House of Grimaldi have ruled Monaco, with brief interruptions, since 1297.[20] The official language is French, but Monégasque, Italian, and English are widely spoken and understood.[note 1] The state's sovereignty was officially recognized by the Franco-Monegasque Treaty of 1861, with Monaco becoming a full UN voting member in 1993, after much political debate.[8] Despite Monaco's independence and separate foreign policy, its defence is the responsibility of France.[21] However, Monaco does maintain two small military units, totaling 255 officers and men, the Corps des Sapeurs-Pompiers de Monaco, and the Compagnie des Carabiniers du Prince.[22][23]
Economic development was spurred in the late 19th century with a railroad line to France, and the opening of the first casino, Monte Carlo Casino.[24] Since then, the principality's mild climate, splendid scenery, and gambling facilities have made Monaco world-famous as a tourist and recreation center for the rich and famous.[10][25] However, in more recent years Monaco has become a major banking center holding over €100 billion worth of funds,[26] and has successfully sought to diversify its economy into the services and small, high-value-added, nonpolluting industries.[27] The state has no income tax and low business taxes, and is well known for being a tax haven.[28] Monaco boasts the world's highest GDP nominal per capita at $172,676 and GDP PPP per capita at $186,175.[29][30] Monaco also has the world's highest life expectancy at almost 90 years,[31] and the lowest unemployment rate at 0%,[32] with over 48,000 workers who commute from France and Italy each day.[12][33] For the third year in a row, Monaco in 2011 had the world's most expensive real estate market, at $56,300 per square metre.[34][35] According to the CIA World Factbook, Monaco has the world's lowest poverty rate,[27] and the highest number of millionaires and billionaires per capita in the world*​


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*History of the Principality of Monaco

The Grimaldi ascent began one night in 1297, when Francois Grimaldi seized the fortress of Monaco from a rival Italian faction. Disguised as a monk, he successfully led a small army into the fortress reclaiming it in the name of the Pope. The legacy of his daring victory is recorded on Monaco's coat of arms, which bears two monks brandishing swords.


Over the next few centuries, Monaco prospered as an important port in major maritime trading routes and as a strategic naval base for European military powers that were constantly vying for control of The Rock.

In 1604, Lord Honore II came to the throne and launched Monaco into its "Great Century". Reflecting upon his accomplishments, he deigned himself worthy of a new title, Prince Honore II. Grimaldi rules have proudly held the title of Prince ever since.

The French revolution took a heavy toll on European royalty, including the Grimaldis. Monaco was annexed by France and members of the Monegasque royal family were imprisoned. The annexation was cut short with the abdication of Napoleon in 1814, however, and all rights of the Grimadis were restored.

In 1861, Monaco relinquished one-half of its territory to France in exchange for cash and independence. On the throne at this time was Prince Charles III. He realized that most of Monaco's natural resources had been lost with the land and something had to be done to reestablish an economic base in the Principality. He decided that the answer was tourism and gambling. In 1863, he established the Societe des Bains de Mer. The company consisted of a handful of hotels, a theater, and a casino, which would soon flourish and become the foundation of the magnificent district of Monte-Carlo.

Prince Rainier III ascended to the throne in 1949 and later caught the world's attention with his storybook marriage to actress Grace Kelly. Today, Monaco still stands as a proud monarchy with their son, H.S.H. Prince Albert II as its head of state. In 1997, the Grimaldi family celebrated the 700th anniversary of its reign in Monaco.

To learn more about the history of Monaco, please visit www.Monaco-Consulate.com*


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Monaco*










http://news.visitmonaco.com/Photo.a...ame=salumeria+LA+TRATTORIA+002(c)F.Ducout.jpg

*Tuscany Comes to LA TRATTORIA at the Sporting Monte-Carlo*

Now the fine weather has returned, La Trattoria at the Sporting Monte-Carlo is reopening.

Alain DUCASSE's Italian restaurant

This Tuscan-inspired Italian restaurant overlooks the beautiful gardens at Jimmy’z and offers an uninterrupted view of the Mediterranean.

The dishes on the menu have been created by new chef Damien Leroux. They evoke journeys, simplicity and sharing - whole roasted Sea Bass, zucchini and marinated peppers for two; the Brodetto of local fish - a copious, tasty fish soup - and the Scalopine Milanese, spinach and girolle mushrooms. On the salumeria board, you'll find Coppa, Bresaola, and Cinta Senese and Culatello ham.

The buffet offers more than fifteen different types of antipasti and is a real pleasure for the senses – the colors, aromas and flavors all blend in perfect harmony. The selection includes Carpaccio of Sea Bass, pine nuts, olives and chives, Octopus with potatoes, marinated anchovies and grilled vegetables and Crostino with rabbit liver and eggplant "caviar."

Traditional recipes revisited

The restaurant also has a new take on the traditional pizzette, and offers its own versions of the Margarita, Napolitana and Focaccia di Recco …

The pasta bar is even more authentic! There is a selection of fresh and dried pasta, such as artichoke ravioli, Gnocchi with Trompette zucchini and Linguini with clams.

The desserts are an invitation to indulge, and are reinterpreted versions of the classics. Enjoy a panna cotta (caramel, chocolate or red berry fruits), a Tiramisu or a Cassata Siciliana, for one person or to share. The carrettino dei gelati, an old fashioned bicycle that pushes a red ice cream cooler decorated with silver bells, offers ice creams and multicolored sorbets.

Fine wines and an original atmosphere 

The wines are mainly from Italian grapes and are an invitation to discover different types of terroir, from Liguria to Sicily. The bottles are displayed in the large wine cellar that opens onto the dining room.

The dining room is modern and elegant, with stylish furniture. There are oak tables covered in rustic linen, fine two-tone linen napkins and shell-shaped pasta dishes by Richard Ginori. These are complemented by more contemporary items such as candleholders that combine wood (light oak) with technology (LED), and chrome baskets by Alessi.

The waiters, led by Emmanuel Antonioli, bustle around in this elegant setting, so you can share this tasty, convivial and authentic food. 

A real sensory experience .....


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

http://news.visitmonaco.com/Photo.aspx?type=News&format=1200X1200&id=2437&name=DSC09116b.jpg

*Shopping at the Métropole During the F1 Grand Prix in Monaco*

The 29 shops in the Métropole arcade will be open on Sunday 13 May, making it possible for everyone to continue shopping during the Historic Grand Prix festivities. 

Met Café, Mercedeh, Mercedeh Kids, Philipp Plein, Espace Mirage Sport, Espace Mirage Enfants, Stuart Weitzman, Replay, Enfance, Reminiscence, Nail’s Bar, Pizza & Pasta, Pacific, Davidoff, Dunhill, Cravatterie Nazionali, Gucci Kids, Barbara Bui, Red Valentino, Malo, Boutique One, Kenzo, Sphere café, Jaime Mascaro, AE, Segraeti, Segraeti Home Collection and Niki de Paimpol.


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Monaco*


By the Sea by Gaetan | www.carbonphoto.fr, on Flickr


Ferrari 458 Spider by RGT3 Pics, on Flickr


IMG_5909 by Jan Yeo, on Flickr


IMG_5868 by Jan Yeo, on Flickr


IMG_5757 by Jan Yeo, on Flickr


IMG_5793 by Jan Yeo, on Flickr


IMG_5706 by Jan Yeo, on Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Monaco*


Monaco Monte-Carlo Монако by Marc de Delley, on Flickr


Monaco Port by Kelly McKinney, on Flickr


DSC_0638 by Vi.ragO, on Flickr


Monaco Grand Prix Weekend 2011 by BeechcraftMUC, on Flickr


monaco (43) by characterexpression, on Flickr


Poverty by f.izidro, on Flickr


Monaco by chuck624, on Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Monaco's Areas
Its surface area is 485 acres, of which nearly 100 were recovered from the sea during the course of the last twenty years. Monaco lies on a narrow coastal strip, which sometimes rises vertically upwards with its highest point at 206 feet. Its width varies between .65 miles and a mere 382 yards. Its coastline is 2.5 miles long. The Principality has only one commune, Monaco, whose limits are the same as those of the state.

Monaco is divided into different areas:

Monaco-Ville on the Rock, the old fortified town, with the Prince's Palace, the ramparts, the gardens, the Cathedral and the Oceanographic Museum.

Monte-Carlo, created in 1866, named in honor of Prince Charles III, hosts an internationally famous Casino, luxury hotels and leisure facilities, some created recently: Larvotto beach, the Monte Carlo Sporting Club, the Boulingrins Gardens.

Fontvieille is the newest area of the Principality of Monaco and was created from land reclaimed from the sea. This man-made waterfront area features a harbor, stadium and sports complex, heliport, and a pollution-free industrial zone, as well as some shopping areas and the new Columbus Monaco hotel.

Moneghetti, home to the Révoires and the Exotic Gardens (on the western border with Cap d`Ail)*


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

Monte Carlo - Monaco by Meire Carneiro, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

great thread with gorgeous photos from Monaco, nice read too...:cheers:


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

thanks linguine


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

@italiano_pellicano: Thanks for reposting some of my photos i posted from flickr into my "Monte Carlo, Monaco" thread. Stay tuned for more and especially from the famous Grand Prix of F1 in Monaco which happening these days. :cheers:


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

hi thanks for the comment christos and thanks for all the pics of your amazing thread


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

Hotel de Paris by gordons-joint, on Flickr


La folie des grandeurs ! by Marguerite QR, on Flickr


2012 GP3 Series Monte-Carlo, Monaco by Trident_Racing, on Flickr


2012 GP3 Series Monte-Carlo, Monaco by Trident_Racing, on Flickr


2012 GP3 Series Monte-Carlo, Monaco by Trident_Racing, on Flickr


2012 GP3 Series Monte-Carlo, Monaco by Trident_Racing, on Flickr


GP Montecarlo 2012 by bioavvy, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

awesome photos of this wonderful country.


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Monaco*


Monaco Grand Prix 27 May 2012 por kvwatson, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Monaco *


Monaco Grand Prix 27 May 2012 por kvwatson, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Monaco*


Hotel de Paris, Monaco por zawtowers, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Monaco*


Built up Monte Carlo por Davies, Simon, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Monaco*


Monaco por JmsSplln, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Monaco*


Monaco Grand Prix 27 May 2012 por kvwatson, en Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Monaco by photo.architect, on Flickr


Monaco by photo.architect, on Flickr


Monaco by photo.architect, on Flickr


Monaco by photo.architect, on Flickr


Monaco by photo.architect, on Flickr


Monaco by photo.architect, on Flickr


Monaco by photo.architect, on Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

thanks yellowfever


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Monaco by shun5100, on Flickr


Casino Royale. by Fiorano 2a | Guillaume E., on Flickr


Opera - Casino de Monte Carlo by fraise, on Flickr


Sunset light by fraise, on Flickr


Monaco49 by Pepe_chan, on Flickr


Monaco50 by Pepe_chan, on Flickr


Monaco: il fiume Isar by Claudia..........., on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8174588460/
Monaco Sunset


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

thanks for the pics the river is in monaco munich , germany


----------



## ArtZ (Feb 17, 2006)

Excellent photos. :cheers:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks guys!












http://www.flickr.com/photos/bradlhotsky/8206837422/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/bradlhotsky/8205745397/


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

yellow the cathedral is monaco , germany


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

Monaco in italian is Munich , Germany and the original name of the principality is Monte Carlo


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Yes indeed. The first 3 pictures are not from Monte Carlo, Monaco


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

yes


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Oops, sorry guys!


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/bradlhotsky/8205738153/in/photostream/








[/url]
Montecarlo by slvmillagui, on Flickr[/img]


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Monaco by Julia CostaB, on Flickr


Monaco by Iamericat, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Monaco by Iamericat, on Flickr


Monaco by Iamericat, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Monaco by Iamericat, on Flickr


Monaco by Iamericat, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Monaco by Iamericat, on Flickr


Monaco - Palace of Justice by John & Tina Reid, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

lovely photos..


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

bravo yellow fever


----------



## cecotto (Dec 23, 2012)

My photos from Monaco. july 2012

































His Serene Highness The Sovereign Prince of Monaco, Alber II


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

^^ Thanks for your contribution! kay:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

monaco_Panorama1 by emreyazici, on Flickr


monaco_panaroma_2 by emreyazici, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Monaco by GeneInman.com, on Flickr


Monaco-harbor-at-sunrise-pano by TamariskRTW, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Monaco by Deanosaurous, on Flickr


Monaco by Deanosaurous, on Flickr


----------



## ArtZ (Feb 17, 2006)

^^Amazing photos.:cheers:


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

thanks for the pics :cheers:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Monaco by Deanosaurous, on Flickr


Monaco by Deanosaurous, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Monaco by Deanosaurous, on Flickr


Monaco by Deanosaurous, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Monaco by Deanosaurous, on Flickr


IMG_1599 by Deanosaurous, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great photos; btw, i will post more in my thread of Monaco


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

amazing pics yellow fever , the last one is Barcelona


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

Monaco skyline por galdo trouchky, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

Ferrari F430 Spider por piolew automotive photography, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

DSC_1616 por jdmek, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

DSC_1608 por jdmek, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

Ferrari 458 Italia por piolew automotive photography, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

Unedited: Streets of Monaco por Vietnamese Linda, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

Italianate por Traigh Mhor, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

Hotel De Paris por Traigh Mhor, en Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

duracell & energizer by TARUSA40, on Flickr


摩納哥 Monaco by linolo, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

摩納哥 Monaco by linolo, on Flickr


摩納哥 Monaco by linolo, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Monte Carlo, Monaco by Squashphile, on Flickr


Monaco 01 by Murray Dalzell, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

fabulous Monaco....thanks Yellow Fever. :cheers:


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

Indeed :cheers2:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Matte White SLR by +Jethro+, on Flickr


Porsche 911 Carrera S & Ferrari 599 GTB Fiorano by +Jethro+, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

monaco 7?.06 by richiebarshay, on Flickr


Monaco by alainmuller, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Monaco by alainmuller, on Flickr


Monaco by alainmuller, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Monaco by alainmuller, on Flickr


Monaco by alainmuller, on Flickr


----------



## UmarPK (Jan 27, 2013)

Monaco and Dubai are similar cities.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Monaco by alainmuller, on Flickr


Monaco by alainmuller, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

909 by kjhenry1972, on Flickr


898 by kjhenry1972, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Portofino Harbour_1 by simallion, on Flickr


RioMaggiore_1 by simallion, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

lovely. :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Lovely, very nice photos but the last 2 photos are not Monaco


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/alexlud/8658140799/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/alexlud/8630489275/in/photostream/


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/alexlud/8629360907/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/alexlud/8627424862/in/photostream/


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/alexlud/8454633057/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/alexlud/8349846420/in/photostream/


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_4499 by gabelerner, on Flickr


IMG_4495 by gabelerner, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_4446 by gabelerner, on Flickr


IMG_0788-IMG_0793.tif by gabelerner, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_4265 by gabelerner, on Flickr


IMG_0860 by gabelerner, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Monte Carlo, Monaco by Drrmddl, on Flickr


Monaco by eddieymf1, on Flickr


----------

